# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ما هي أفضل عشرة كتب في السيرة

## محماس بن داود

تعبت في هذا البحث، فكلما اخترت عشرة ظهرت لي كتب جديدة لم أكن أعرفها من قبل، فقررت إحالة الأمر إلى أهل الخبرة في المنتدى، بارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## سمير بن لوصيف

أفضل كتاب في رأيي هو : 
السيرة النبوية من مصادرها الأصلية ، و هو موجود على الشابكة

----------


## محماس بن داود

جزاكم الله خيرا

هذا ما توصلت إليه من قبل:

1- زاد المعاد في هديخير العباد لابن القيم، طبعة الرسالة
2- سيرة ابن هشام، طبعة دار ابن رجب، أوتحقيق مصطفى السقا بدار المغني بالرياض، أو طبعة دار المعرفة التي معها الروض الأنف للسهيلي
3- السيرة النبوية الصحيحة لأكرم ضياءالعمري
4- الرحيق المختوم للمباركفوري، له طبعات كثير، وطبعة دار السلامجيدة
5- السيرة النبوية في ضوء المصادر الأصلية لمهدي رزق الله، طبعة دار إمامالدعوة
6- سبل الهدى والرشاد للصالحي، طبعة مصر في 14 مجلد
7- السيرة النبوية للصلّابي، طبعة الرسالة، 
8- صحيح السيرة النبوية لإبراهيم العلي، طبعةدار النفائس
9- الرسالة المحمدية من نزول الوحي إلى وفاتهلعبد العزيز الثعالبي، بتحقيق صالحالخرفي، طبعة دار ابن كثير
10- السيرة النبوية من فتح الباري لمحمد الأمين بنمحمد محمود الجكني، طبعة دار ابن حزم

ثم رأيت كتابينالأول هو "شرف المصطفى" للإمام عبد الملك بن عثمان الحركوشي النيسابوري، وهو من طبع دار البشائروالثاني كتاب "سبل الهدى والرشاد في سيرة خير العباد للإمام محمد بن يوسف الصالحي الشامي، وهو من طبع دار الكتب العلمية ويقع في 14 مجلدوهناك كتب أخرى كثيرة تصعب المفاضلة بينها

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

السلام عليكم
عليك بسيرة ابن سيد الناس فهي نفيسة جدا وكذلك سيرة ابن كثير في تاريخة البداية فقد شحنها بالفوائد والتحقيقات ثم سيرة الذهبي وماجمع من فتح الباري لابن حجر.
واصل السير هي سيرة ابن اسحاق ومختصرها لابن هشام ومغازي بن عقبة وقد جمعت ،وروايات الزهري وقد جمعت في مجلدين ومن اوسع السير دلائل النبوة للبيهقي وسيرة الصالحي المسماة بالسيرة الشامية.
وقد اولف في السيرة على السنين مثل سيرة بن اسحاق وغالب كتب السير، وعلى صفات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي كتب الشمائل واشهرها الشمائل للترمذي واسعها للبغوي.
كما اولف في السيرة على هدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا انفرد به ابن القيم والف في السيرة من نواحي اخرى مثل الناحية العسكرية وانفسها واعلاها من متخصص في هذا الجانب كتاب الرسول القائد للواء العراقي محمود شيث خطاب.
وكذلك كتاب عبد الحي الكتاني (التراتيب الادارية في الحكومة النبوية) نافع في سياسة الدنيا وادارتها من السيرة.
وهناك كتب الخصائص واوعبها الخصائص للخضيري ورسالة جامعية بعنوان حقوق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الاجلال والاخلال نفيسة.
وينبغي الحذر من المناكير والروايات الباطلة عند من لم يميز او ينقد .
والحذر الشديد ممن كتب عن الرسول من المعاصرين المخلطين امثال طه حسين وممن تناول السيرة من الزاوية القومية والعروبية.
ومن اخر مارأيت (منذ ايام) من كتب السيرة مطبوعا كتاب للإمام قوام السنة الشافعي وبتحقيق جيد (التدمرية) 
وهناك عدة منظومات اشهرها منظومة العراقي ولها شرح للمناوي وقد طبعا.
وهناك دراسات حديثة جيدة ومن ابرزها مولفات سليمان العودة وهذا تعريف به وبها من موقعة:

*السيرة الذاتية** النسب 
من بني خالد ( سليمان بن حمد العودة ) 
* النشأة والدراسة 
القصيم، بريدة ، المعهد العلمي ببريده ، كلية العلوم الاجتماعية بجامعة الإمام في الرياض . 
المشاركات والخبرات العلمية : 
* معيد في كلية العلوم الاجتماعية/ جامعة القصيم/ الرياض 97/98م. 
* محاضر في كلية العلوم الاجتماعية/ جامعة القصيم/ الرياض 1402هـ.
* أستاذ مساعد في كلية العلوم العربية والاجتماعية بالقصيم 1407هـ.
* وكيل عمادة شؤون الطلاب بجامعة الإمام بالرياض 1404-1405هـ.
* وكيل كلية العلوم العربية والاجتماعية بالقصيم لمدة أربع سنوات 1409هـ. 
* عميد كلية العلوم العربية والاجتماعية بالقصيم لمدة ست سنوات حتى سنة 1415هـ. 
*أعمل الآن أستاذًا للتاريخ الإسلامي في الكلية نفسها. 
*ملتقى الندوةالعالمية للشباب الإسلامي عن الشباب والعولمة/ الرياض. 
* الملتقى الأول للحوارالوطني/ الرياض. 
* المؤتمر العلمي (العمل الإسلامي بين الائتلاف والاختلاف) السودان/ الخرطوم.
النتاج العلمي: 
* عبد الله بن سبأ دائرة في أحداث الفتنة في صدر الإسلام. 
* السيرة النبوية في الصحيحين وعند ابن إسحاق دراسة مقارنة في العهد المكي. 
* بحوث ودراسات في السيرة النبوية. 
* كيف دخل الفقر بلاد المسلمين. 
* شعاع من المحراب (مجموعة خطب) 8 أجزاء.
* هيكل في منـزل الوحي. 
* الهجرةالأولى في الإسلام. 
* نزعة التشيع وأثرها في الكتابة التاريخية.
* المرأة بين البيت والعمل

----------


## محماس بن داود

بارك الله فيك أخي عبد العليم أو سليمان!

لقد كنت قبل قليل أقرأ في تاريخ الإحساء عن بني خالد، ولم أكن أعرف أن العودة من بني خالد، فهذه معلومة طيبة.

المقصود هنا: ذكر أفضل عشرة كتب في السيرة النبوية وليس في الشمائل أو غيرها، فهذا مبحث آخر.

وإن كنت الشيخ سليمان العودة كما في السيرة الذاتية، فأنت أهل لأن تختار لنا أفضل عشرة كتب في السيرة النبوية بحيث اذا اقتناها شخص لا يحتاج إلى غيرها في هذا الباب. ولو كنت تعرف الطبعات فنور على نور.

وفقك الله وبارك فيك

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

السلام عليكم
لست الشيخ المذكور جزاك الله خيرا وانما ذكرت التعريف به وبكتبه للفائدة وهو من المختصين في هذا المجال واقرأ له من زمن واستفيد من دراساته.

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

للنفع والفائدة:

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...9&postcount=43

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

السلام عليكم 
ان كان لابد من ذكر افضل عشرة كتب فهذا ماعندي :
1-سيرة بن هشام
2-دلائل النبوة يقول ابن كثير: ("دلائل النبوة" لأبي بكر البيهقي من عيون ما صنّف في السيرة والشمائل) 
3-الدرر لابن عبد البر(تحقيق شوقي ضيف)4-تلقيح الفهوم لابن الجوزي
5-سيرة بن سيد الناس بتحقيق د. محمد العيد الخطراوي، 
6-سيرة الذهبي وهي ماخوذة من تاريخ الاسلام ولها شرح مسجل للشيخ عمر فلاته
7-سيرة بن كثير ماخوذة من تاريخة مع الاستفادة من تحقيق التركي على التاريخ. والفصول له ايضا مختصرة ونفيسة.
8--سيرة الصالحي (السيرة الشامية) والطبعة المصرية لم تتم حتى الان وهي نفيسة وطبعة العلمية كاملة.(وهي من اوسع السير ان لم تكن اوسعها).
9-انسان العيون (السيرة الحلبية) للحلبي وقد لخص سيرة الصالحي وزاد عليها.
10- كتاب جامع الاثار فى مولد النبى المختار صلى الله عليه و سلم / للحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقى طبعته حديثا دار الكتب العلمية في سبعة مجلدات وطالعته وهو نافع ونفيس خاصة في التخريج وكثرة النقول وصاحبه محدث مشهور والكتاب ليس في المولد كما يوهم عنوانه وانما في السيرة.
ومختصر السيرة للمجدد الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب مهم جدا ونفيس.
طبعا زاد المعاد نفيس جدا ولكنه مرتب على هدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو مخالف لكتب السير من حيث الترتيب والغرض.
اما كتب المعاصرين فمن انفسها :
صحيح السيرة (السيرة الذهبية) للطرهوني وهي نافعة وفيها جهد عظيم في التخريج والعزو والتصحيح والتضعيف.
وكتاب الرحيق المختوم لشيوعة وسهولته .

وهذه مقدمة السيرة الشامية :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال سيدنا ومولانا وشيخنا شيخ الإسلام خاتمة المحدثين والأعلام، أبو عبد الله محمد ابن يوسف الشامي، رحمه الله تعالى ورحمنا به، وجزاه خيرا عن تعبه ونصبه.
آمين.
الحمد لله الذي خص سيدنا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم بأسنى المناقب، ورفعه في الشرف إلى أعلى المراتب، وأيده بالمعجزات الباهرات العجائب، التي فاقت ضوء النيرين وزادت على عدد النجوم الثواقب، وجعل سيرته الزكية أمنا لمن تمسك بها ونجاة من المعاطب أحمده سبحانه وتعالى حمدا أنال به رضاه وبلوغ المآرب، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له رب المشارق والمغارب، وأشهد أن سيدنا ونبينا محمدا عبده ورسوله المبعوث بالدين الواصب، صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه الذين نالوا أشرف المناصب.
أما بعد:
فهذا كتاب اقتضبته من أكثر من ثلاثمائة كتاب، وتحريت فيه الصواب، ذكرت فيه قطرات من بحار فضائل سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مبدأ خلقه قبل خلق سيدنا آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم وأعلام نبوته وشمائله وسيرته وأفعاله وأحواله وتقلباته، إلى أن نقله الله تعالى إلى أعلى جناته، وما أعده له فيها من الإنعام والتعظيم، عليه من الله أفضل الصلاة وأزكى التسليم.
ولم أذكر فيه شيئا من الأحاديث الموضوعات، وختمت كل باب بإيضاح ما أشكل فيه وبعض ما اشتمل عليه من النفائس المستجادات، مع بيان غريب الألفاظ وضبط المشكلات، والجمع بين الأحاديث التي قد يظن أنها من المتناقضات.
وإذا ذكرت حديثا من عند أحد من الأئمة فإني أجمع بين ألفاظ رواته إذا اتفقوا، (وإذا عزوته لمخرجين فأكثر فإني أجمع بين ألفاظهم إذا اتفقوا) فلا يعترض علي إذا عزوت الحديث للبخاري ومسلم وذكرت معهما غيرهما، فإن ذلك لأجل الزيادة التي عندهما غالبا.
وإذا كان الراوي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صحابيا قلت: رضي الله تعالى عنه.
وإن كان تابعيا أو من أتباع التابعين قلت: رحمه الله تعالى.
وإذا أطلقت الشيخين: فالبخاري ومسلم، أو قلت: متفق عليه: فما روياه، أو الأربعة فأبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه والنسائي، أو الستة: فالشيخان والأربعة، أو الخمسة فالستة إلا ماجه أو الثلاثة: فالأربعة إلا هو، أو الأئمة: فالإمام مالك والإمام الشافعي والإمام أحمد والستة والدارقطني.
ولم أقف على شئ من الأسانيد المخرجة للإمام الأعظم أبي حنيفة النعمان رضوان الله تعالى عليه فلذلك لم أذكره.
(أو: الجماعة): فالإمام أحمد والستة.
أو: أبو عمر: فالحافظ يوسف بن عبد البر أو القاضي: فأبو الفضل عياض، أو الأمير: فالإمام الحافظ أبو نصر علي بن هبة اله، الوزيري البغدادي المعروف بابن ماكولا.
أو السهيلي: فالإمام أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الخثعمي.
أو الروض.
فالروض الأنف له.
أو: أبو الفرج: فالحافظ عبد الرحمن بن الجوزي.
أو أبو الخطاب: فالحافظ عمر بن الحسن بن دحية.
أو: أبو ذر: فالحافظ أبو ذر: مصعب بن محمد بن مسعود الخشني، أو الإملاء: فما أملاه على سيرة ابن هشام.
أو زاد المعاد: فزاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد للإمام العلامة أبي عبد الله محمد بن أبي بكر بن القيم.
أو أبو الربيع: فالثقة الثبت سليمان بن سالم الكلاعي، أو الاكتفاء: فكتاب " الاكتفاء " له.
أو: أبو الفتح: فالحافظ محمد ابن محمد بن سيد الناس، أو العيون: فعيون الأثر له.
أو القطب: فالحافظ: قطب الدين الحلبي، أو المورد: فالمورد العذب له.
أو الزهر: فالزهر الباسم.
أو الإشارة: فالإشارة إلى سيرة سيدنا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كلاهما للحافظ علاء الدين مغلطاي أو الإمتاع: فكتاب: إمتاع الأسماع للإمام العلامة مؤرخ الديار المصرية الشيخ تقي الدين المقريزي.
أو المصباح: فالمصباح المنير للإمام العلامة أبي العباس أحمد ابن محمد بن علي الفيومي، أو التقريب: فالتقريب في علم الغريب لولده محمود الشهير بابن خطيب الدهشة.
أو الحافظ: فشيخ الإسلام أبو الفضل أحمد بن علي بن حجر أو الفتح: ففتح الباري له.
أو شرح الدرر: فشرحه على ألفية السيرة لشيخه العراقي.
أو النور: فنور النبراس للحافظ برهان الدين الحلبي.
أو الغرر: فالغرر المضية للعلامة محب الدين بن الإمام العلامة شهاب الدين بن الهائم أو السيد: فشيخ الشافعية بطيبة نور الدين السمهودي أو: الشيخ، أو: شيخنا: فحافظ الإسلام بقية المجتهدين من الأعلام جلال الدين أبو الفضل عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي.
رحمهم الله تعالى.
وحيث أطلقت الموحدة: فهي ثاني الحروف.
أو المثلثة: فهي الرابعة.
أو التحتية: فهي آخر الحروف.
وسميت هذا الكتاب:
" سبل الهدى والرشاد، في سيرة خير العباد، وذكر فضائله وأعلام نبوته وأفعاله وأحواله في المبدأ والمعاد ".
وإذا تأملت هذا الكتاب علمت أنه نتيجة عمري وذخيرة دهري، والله سبحانه وتعالى أسأل أن يجعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم، وأن يمن علي بالنظر إليه في دار النعيم، وهو حسبي ونعم الوكيل، ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.
وقبل الشروع في مقاصد الكتاب أثبت ما فيه من الأبواب، وهي نحو ألف باب.والله الهادي للصواب...............)
وقال الذهبي في سير اعلام النبلاء:
وَقَالَ أَيْضاً: سَمِعْتُ مُحَمَّدَ بنَ طَلْحَةَ، سَمِعْتُ مَالِكاً يَقُوْلُ: عَلَيْكُم بِـ (مَغَازِي مُوْسَى)، فَإِنَّهُ رَجُلٌ ثِقَةٌ، طَلبهَا عَلَى كِبَرِ السِّنِّ، لِيُقَيِّدَ مَنْ شَهِدَ مَعَ رَسُوْل اللهِ -صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- وَلَمْ يُكثِّرْ كَمَا كَثَّرَ غَيْرُهُ.
قُلْتُ: هَذَا تَعرِيْضٌ بِابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، وَلاَ رَيْبَ أَنَّ ابْنَ إِسْحَاقَ كثَّرَ وَطوَّلَ بِأَنْسَابٍ مُسْتَوْفَاةٍ، اخْتصَارُهَا أَملحُ، وَبأَشعَارٍ غَيْرِ طَائِلَةٍ، حَذفُهَا أَرْجَحُ، وَبآثَارٍ لَمْ تُصحَّحْ، مَعَ أَنَّهُ فَاتَهُ شَيْءٌ كَثِيْرٌ مِنَ الصَّحِيْحِ، لَمْ يَكُنْ عِنْدَهُ، فَكِتَابُهُ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَى تَنقِيحٍ وَتَصْحِيْحٍ، وَرِوَايَةِ مَا فَاتَهُ. (6/116)
وَأَمَّا (مَغَازِي مُوْسَى بنِ عُقْبَةَ): فَهِي فِي مُجَلَّدٍ لَيْسَ بِالكَبِيْرِ، سَمِعنَاهَا، وَغَالِبُهَا صَحِيْحٌ، وَمُرْسَلٌ جَيِّدٌ، لَكِنَّهَا مُخْتَصَرَةٌ، تَحْتَاجُ إِلَى زِيَادَةِ بَيَانٍ، وَتَتِمَّةٍ.
وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ فِي عَملِ ذَلِكَ الحَافِظُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ البَيْهَقِيُّ فِي تَألِيْفِهِ المُسَمَّى بِكِتَابِ (دَلاَئِلِ النُّبُوَّةِ).
وَقَدْ لَخَّصتُ أَنَا التَّرجمَةَ النَّبوِيَّةَ، وَالمَغَازِي المَدَنِيَّةَ، فِي أَوَّلِ (تَارِيْخِي الكَبِيْرِ)، وَهُوَ كَامِلٌ فِي مَعنَاهُ - إِنْ شَاءَ اللهُ -.)اهـ
وقال في ترجمة عياض:
قُلْتُ: تَوَالِيفه نَفِيْسَة، وَأَجَلهَا وَأَشرفهَا كِتَاب (الشفَا) لَوْلاَ مَا قَدْ حشَاه بِالأَحَادِيْث المفتعلَة، عَمَلَ إِمَامٍ لاَ نَقد لَهُ فِي فَن الحَدِيْث وَلاَ ذوق، وَاللهُ يُثيبه عَلَى حسن قصدهِ، وَيَنْفَع بِـ (شِفَائِهِ) وَقَدْ فَعَلَ، وَكَذَا فِيْهِ مِنَ التَّأْوِيْلاَت البعيدَة أَلوَان، وَنبينَا - صَلَوَاتُ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسلاَمه - غنِيٌّ بِمدحَة التنزِيل عَنِ الأَحَادِيْث، وَبِمَا تَوَاتر مِنَ الأَخْبَار عَنِ الآحَاد، وَبِالآحَاد النّظيفَة الأَسَانِيْد عَنِ الوَاهيَات، فَلِمَاذَا يَا قَوْم نَتشبع بِالمَوْضُوْعَا  ت؟ فَيتطرق إِلَيْنَا مَقَالُ ذَوِي الغل وَالحسد، وَلَكِن مَنْ لاَ يَعلم معذور، فَعَلَيْك يَا أَخِي بِكِتَاب (دَلاَئِل النُّبُوَّة) لِلْبَيْهَقِيّ، فَإِنَّهُ شفَاء لمَا فِي الصُّدُوْر وَهدَى وَنور.اهـ
 وعذرا للاطالة.

قال العراقي في الفيته:
وليعلم الطالبُ أنّ السيرَا **  تجمع ما صح وما قد أُنْكِرَا

----------


## محماس بن داود

جزاكما الله خيرا

أنقل ما جاء في الرابط للفائدة:

قال شيخ أشياخنا فضيلة الدكتور: أبو أروى محمود محمد الطناحي رحمه الله: "وهذا بيانٌ بأشهر كتب السيرة النبوية والمغازي، واكتفيت فيه بالقدر الذي يطيقه الطالب المبتدئ، ويجد فيه من سار في العلم خطوات تذكرة وبلاغًا - إن شاء الله:
1- "سيرة ابن هشام": وهو أبو محمد عبد الملك بن هشام بن أيوب الحميري المصري (218هـ).
وأصل هذه السيرة هو ما وضعه أبو عبدالله محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار المدني القرشي (152هـ). وقد رواها ابن هشام عن أبي محمد زياد ابن عبد الله البكَّائي العامري الكوفي (183هـ)، عن ابن إسحاق.
وقد تناول ابن هشام هذه الرواية التي وقعت له من سيرة ابن إسحاق، بكثير من التحرير والاختصار والإضافة، والنقد أحيانًا، والمعارضة بروايات أخر لغيره من العلماء.
ثم لهج الناس قديمًا وحديثًا بسيرة ابن هشام، حتى كادوا ينسون واضعها الأول. يقول ابن خلكان : "وهذا ابن هشام هو الذي جمع سيرة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من المغازي والسير لابن إسحاق، وهذبها ولخصها... وهي الموجودة بأيدي الناس، المعروفة بسيرة ابن هشام".
2 - شرح سيرة ابن هشام، المسمى : "الرَّوْضُ الأُنُف والمشرَع الرِّوى في تفسير ما اشتمل عليه حديث السيرة واحتوى"؛ لأبي القاسم وأبي زيد عبدالرحمن بن عبدالله بن أحمد الخثعمي السُّهيلى الأندلسي (581هـ).
وهو كتاب تاريخ وعربية, قال فيه الصلاح الصفدي : "وهو كتاب جليل، جوَّد في ما شاء", وقال الوزير القِفْطي : "وتصنيفه في شرح سيرة ابن هشام يدل على فضله ونبله, وعظمته وسعة علمه ".
وإني لأنصح كل طالب علم باقتناء هذا الكتاب ومدارسته، وإدامة النظر فيه؛ لما حواه من فوائد في مختلف علوم العربية، وبخاصة علم النحو، فإن السهيلي - رحمه الله - قد مد فيه يدًا.
3- "مغازي الواقدي"؛ وهو أبو عبدالله محمد بن عمر (207هـ).
4- "الدرر في اختصار المغازي والسِّير"؛ لابن عبد البر أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد الله بن محمد النَّمَري (463هـ).
5- "جوامع السيرة"؛ لابن حزم أبو محمد علي بن أحمد بن سعيد (456هـ).
6- "تلقيح فهوم أهل الأثر في عيون التواريخ والسير"؛ لابن الجوزي أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد (597هـ).
7- "الاكتفاء في مغازي رسول الله والثلاثة الخلفاء"؛ للكلاعي أبو الربيع سليمان بن موسى بن سالم الأندلسي (634هـ).
8- "عيون الأثر في فنون المغازي والشمائل والسير"؛ لابن سيد الناس أبو الفتح محمد بن محمد بن محمد (734هـ).
9- "المغازي"؛ للذهبي أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان (748هـ).
10- "السيرة النبوية"؛ لابن كثير إسماعيل بن عمر (774هـ).
11- "حدائق الأنوار ومطالع الأسرار في سيرة النبي المختار"؛ لابن الديبع الشيباني عبدالرحمن بن علي بن محمد (924هـ).
12- "سُبُل الهدى والرَّشاد في سيرة خير العباد" ويُعرَف بـ"السيرة الشامية"؛ لأبي عبدالله محمد بن يوسف بن علي الصَّالحي الشامي (942هـ).
وهذا الكتاب من أجمع كتب السيرة وأوعبها وقد باشر المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية بالقاهرة طبعه عام 1392هـ - 1972م، فأصدر منه ثلاثة أجزاء ، ثم توقف، نسأل الله تيسير أسباب نشره كاملاً.
قلت: الكتاب تم كاملا بحمد الله تعالى في ثلاثة عشر جزءًا, في المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية.
13- "إنسان العيون في سيرة الأمين المأمون" ويعرف بـ"السيرة الحلبية"؛ لنور الدين علي بن إبراهيم بن أحمد الحلبي (1044هـ).
باختصار من "الموجز في مراجع التراجم والبلدان والمصنفات وتعريفات العلوم" (43 وما بعدها).

ولا تحرمونا من دعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب.

----------


## مرثد

راجع كتاب الدكتور فاروق حمادة عن السيرة (نسيت اسمه) ففيه كلام نفيس

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

> أنقل ما جاء في الرابط للفائدة:...............  .....


كلام الطناحي كنتُ قد نقلتُه بدون هوامِشِه - مع نفاسَتِها - لمنْع التطويل.
جُزِيتُم الخيرَ.

----------


## محماس بن داود

> كلام الطناحي كنتُ قد نقلتُه بدون هوامِشِه - مع نفاسَتِها - لمنْع التطويل.
> جُزِيتُم الخيرَ.


وقد نقلته كله لنفاسته  (:

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

بارك الله فيكم  وجزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي عبدالعليم الأثري

----------


## ابو محمد الطيار

هناك كتاب في السيرة أظنه لم يأخذ حقه في الانتشار بين القراء اسمه مسك الختام في سيرة خير الأنام صلى الله عليه وسلم لمؤلفه علي مصطفى خلوف يقول المؤلف في مقدمته : "....وقد قمت بالاستفاده والاقتباس من كتب اهل العلم وخاصة الفصول في سيرة الرسول لابن كثير وصحيح السيرة النبوية للألباني اضافة الى البداية والنهاية وتفسير القرآن العظيم لابن كثير مع تمييز صحيح الأحاديث من ضعيفها"أ،هـ  
وقد قدم الكتاب بفصل عن التوحيد ثم عن حال المشركين في الجاهليه ثم بدأ بالفترة المكية وذكر الحوادث متسلسله ثم السنة الأولى من الهجرة ويذكر أحداثها مرتبة ثم الثانية وهكذا الى السنة الحادية عشر وفيها وفاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويبدأ كل موضوع بآية نزلت فيه والا بحديث وقد يجمع بينهما ويقول في موضع آخر في المقدمة ".....والكلام في المتن ان لم اعزه لأحد فهو في الغالب للحافظ ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية او في التفسير مع شيء من التصرف والا فهو لبعض العلماء السابقين كالحافظ ابن حجر والنووي وابن الأثير صاحب النهاية رحمهم الله وقد نقلت عن هؤلاء العلماء الثلاثة مع علمي انهم خالفوا السلف في مواضع مع الاسف الشديد وخاصة في مسائل الصفات الالهية فنقلت عنهم فوائد في غير تلك المسائل فآمل الانتباه لذلك "أ،هـ

وطبع الكتاب طبعة جميله وهو من توزيع مؤسسة الجريسي للتوزيع وقد رأيته عند مكتبات جرير والعبيكان والتدمرية في الرياض ، ان كان الكتاب يستحق الاقتناء فالحمد لله والا فلينبهنا الاخوة لذلك

----------


## عرفات محمودالمتولي

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...9&postcount=43

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقد صنفتُ كتابا في سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، اسمه: (الأغصان الندية شرح الخلاصة البهية)، وهو عبارة عن شرح لمتن (الخلاصة البهية في ترتيب أحداث السيرة النبوية) لشيخنا الشيخ وحيد بن بالي حفظه الله، حاولت في هذا الشرح أن أذكر في كل حدث جميع ما صح فيه؛ فاعتمدت على كتب السنن أولا، ثم ما روي بأسانيد مقبولة في كتب السيرة، ثم ما كان عليه اتفاق أو شبهه من المؤرخين، وأخرجت ما كان منكرا، أو ما نص العلماء على عدم ثبوته.
وهو مطبوع في دار ابن حزم بالقاهرة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وقد صنفتُ كتابا في سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، اسمه: (الأغصان الندية شرح الخلاصة البهية)، وهو عبارة عن شرح لمتن (الخلاصة البهية في ترتيب أحداث السيرة النبوية) لشيخنا الشيخ وحيد بن بالي حفظه الله، حاولت في هذا الشرح أن أذكر في كل حدث جميع ما صح فيه؛ فاعتمدت على كتب السنن أولا، ثم ما روي بأسانيد مقبولة في كتب السيرة، ثم ما كان عليه اتفاق أو شبهه من المؤرخين، وأخرجت ما كان منكرا، أو ما نص العلماء على عدم ثبوته.
> وهو مطبوع في دار ابن حزم بالقاهرة.


الأغصان الندية شرح الخلاصة البهية بترتيب أحداث السيرة النبوية - الوقفية

----------


## عبد الله السرحان

> الأغصان الندية شرح الخلاصة البهية بترتيب أحداث السيرة النبوية - الوقفية


*
جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم و جعل هذا الكتاب فى ميزان حسناتكم .

*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *
> جزاكم الله خيرا و نفع بكم و جعل هذا الكتاب فى ميزان حسناتكم .
> 
> *


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> صحيح السيرة (السيرة الذهبية) للطرهوني وهي نافعة وفيها جهد عظيم في التخريج والعزو والتصحيح والتضعيف.
> وكتاب الرحيق المختوم لشيوعة وسهولته .
> قال العراقي في الفيته:
> وليعلم الطالبُ أنّ السيرَا **  تجمع ما صح وما قد أُنْكِرَا


أحسن الله إليك 
أما الكتاب فهو عندي أربع في اثنين وهو ماتع بحق محرر مدقق بذل مجهودا مضنيا وهو يتكلم عنه .
أما مختصر السير لابن عبدالوهاب فهو عندي بتحقيق الفقي رحمهما الله 
وهو في الجانب التوحيدي ما قد علمت  وضبط في مقدمته أربعين صفحة تقريبا يرد على المرجئة من المنسوبين للعلم في البوادي  بتقريرات تناسب محمد بن عبدالوهاب

----------

